# registration certificate



## lucifers cat (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi
First post so I hope I'm doing it right.
U.K. citizen
Question I hope someone can help me with.
What is the earliest I can apply for a registration certificate for residency after getting a NIF. Do you have to wait three months or can I do it much sooner?
Thanks


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

You can apply immediately.


----------



## lucifers cat (Feb 17, 2019)

many thanks appreciate your time and information


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

They use terms like 'ask' & 'prefer' but not words like 'must' etc & go on to say register residency not before 3 months & before 4 months and some areas are perfectly happy to do it sooner. 

I registered mine within 2-3 weeks because I wanted to create as large a time window for tax free car import as possible.................. But that said, some Camaras do insist in the 3-4 month thing & confusingly, some are not issuing the full 5 year residencia but rather 6 months because of Brexit confusion & if you encounter that one, the way to deal with it is contact the UK Embassy on their Facebook page which is called 'Brits in Portugal'


----------

